# fbdevhw, different kbd map in xorg



## emosms (Jan 14, 2010)

I try to run freeBSD
After starting *xinit*, didnt have mouse and keyboard. Xinit managed to start.
Then I append hald_start, dbus_start, also started them manually according to the instructions. The result was an error message after *xinit* command.

```
....
Primary device is not PCI
(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No devices found.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
...
....
xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server
xinit: No such proccess (errno 3): Server error
```
The computer is a laptop, I suspect hardware/driver problems.
Any suggestions?
XFree86, maybe?
Best Regards


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 14, 2010)

what did you append "hald_start" and "dbus_start" to?
afaik those are not valid for anything. 
you may try adding 

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
to rc.conf


----------



## emosms (Jan 14, 2010)

hald and dbus are starting at boot

Installed xf86-video-fbdev, run xinit and the next error  :

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (module does not exist,0)
```

Have to find out what this is about..


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 14, 2010)

post your xorg.conf


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 14, 2010)

try removing the 

```
Load "fbdevhw"
```
from your xorg.conf


----------



## emosms (Jan 15, 2010)

No *xorg.conf* file. I tried:
Xorg -configure
and got:

```
List of video drivers:
ati, radeon, i810,intel, mach64, nv, openchrome, r128, radeonhd, [color="Red"]fbdev[/color], vesa
...
No devices to configure. Configuration failed.
```
*Xorg.0.log* warnings:
_(didnt post the whole log, cause I work on one computer, reboot and write down on a list..)_

```
...
(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O
..
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
```

videocard nVidia


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 15, 2010)

take out that fbdev line from your xorg.conf


----------



## emosms (Jan 15, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> take out that fbdev line from your xorg.conf


xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)does not exist
cannot create one:

```
Xorg -configure
No devices to configure. Configuration failed.
```


----------



## adamk (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the full output of 'pciconf -vl' ?  You would appear to have a video card not supported by any of the Xorg drivers installed on your machine.

EDIT: I see above you said it's an nvidia card.  Some newer cards are only supported by their closed source proprietary driver that you can install via the x11/nvidia-driver port.

Adam


----------



## emosms (Jan 15, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> What is the full output of 'pciconf -vl' ?  You would appear to have a video card not supported by any of the Xorg drivers installed on your machine.
> 
> EDIT: I see above you said it's an nvidia card.  Some newer cards are only supported by their closed source proprietary driver that you can install via the x11/nvidia-driver port.
> 
> Adam


I will check all that. 
But the x server started once. 
I didnt have mouse and kbd, so I enabled hald and dbus and then the problems came.
Also, I run a virtual freeBSD through vmware and it is ok.


----------



## emosms (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem solved.
Reinstalled freeBSD.
Then first generated *xorg.conf.new* file, in case of failure.
Enabled hald and dbus and started them.
xinit command, and now I have mouse and kbd.

I have another interesting issue now:
when installing the OS, I set the kbd map as DANISH.ISO, cause my laptop is bought in Denmark, with a danish kbd.
The problem is that I have the correct kbd in terminal, but it switches to US kbd into the Xorg window.
This I noticed both for the vmWare freeBSD and for the freeBDS boot.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 15, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> when installing the OS, I set the kbd map as DANISH.ISO, cause my laptop is bought in Denmark, with a danish kbd.
> The problem is that I have the correct kbd in terminal, but it switches to US kbd into the Xorg window.
> This I noticed both for the vmWare freeBSD and for the freeBDS boot.



This is common. You could use hald to do that. All you need is a keyboard configuration file for hald called x11-input.fdi, an it should reside in /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy. Check out the following page for more details

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html

However, I simply rely on setxkbmap to change my keyboard layout for a session on the fly. 


```
setxkbmap de
```

This sets up a standard German layout, for example. You could even have this in your .xinitrc and so everytime you start X, you will have the proper layout.


----------

